# Généalogie sous Unix/Linux/Mac OS X ?



## Antiphon (19 Mai 2003)

La sortie d'Heredis Mac X n'a pas résolu mon problème de généalogie sous Macintosh : c'est une application complexe et instable, en fait un produit pc sur lequel on a mis un peu de bleu pour faire Mac OS X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Je suis donc à la recherche d'un logiciel simple, mais complet et performant Vu que les autres solutions que j'ai pu expérimenter sont réservées au monde Windows ou liées à un usage Internet, j'ai décidé de me tourner vers les applications Unix/Linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai découvert JGenea sur SourceForge : pensez-vous que je puisse le faire fonctionner facilement sur mon PowerBook ? Deux solutions, je pense, s'offrent à moi : le faire tourner sur Mac OS X, mais ce n'est sans doute pas aisé pour un usage quotidien ? réinstaller mon disque dur et créer une partition pour Linux ? Merci pour vos conseils, et éventuellement vos suggestions de logiciels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## Bobbus (20 Mai 2003)

JGenea étant en Java, il est fort possible qu'il tourne (modulo quelques arrangements) sous OS X. Tu peux essayer de demander de l'aide aux développeurs et ici si tu tombes sur une erreur, mais ça vaut le coup de tester.

Bob


----------



## krigepouh (20 Mai 2003)

Salut !
Antiphon, je me souviens que via Fink il y a un logiciel de généalogie (je n'ai plus son nom désolé, je suis passé à Hérédis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), as-tu essayé ?

a+


----------



## Thierry6 (24 Mai 2003)

Gramps, probablement


----------

